# Dell Latitude E6500 3g driver



## mendit (Aug 27, 2011)

I have purchased a sim card with a 3g internet plan and inserted it into a Dell Latitude E6500 unfortunately the laptop doesn't have a driver for the device. I looked on the Dell website and installed a few drivers but couldn't find the correct one. Does anyone know which driver to use for this device?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Your 3G SIM will only work if you insert a Dell Wireless 5720 MiniCard or a Dell 5530 MiniCard into the internal expansion WWAN/Mobile Broadband slot inside your E6500.


----------



## mendit (Aug 27, 2011)

It already has a built in card in it that you can put the sim into so I don't see why I would need another expansion card


----------

